# Chariot ans Fully?



## Klausmeister (8. Februar 2013)

Servus,
zur Zeit ziehe ich unseren Chariot mit einem Hardtail. Als Verbindung habe ich die Weberkupplung mit Seitenständer dran.
Da ich mal wieder Lust auf ein Fully verspüre, war es natürlich wichtig, dass ich damit auch den Chariot ziehen kann.
Gedacht - gefragt. Die Resonanz der Fachfändler viel durch weg negativ aus. Da waren so Sätze wie: "Ein Fully ist ein Sportgerät, da geht kein Hänger dran ." oder ganz einfach "Nein, geht nicht." Chariot schreibt mir, dass die dieses Jahr was rausbringen wollen, dass an DT Swiss Naben paßt.
Habt ihr ne Lösung. Das Thema mit der Edelstahlsteckachse habe ich schon gelesen aber was tun bei Schnellspanner zB?

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## XUrban (8. Februar 2013)

Klausmeister schrieb:


> Servus,
> zur Zeit ziehe ich unseren Chariot mit einem Hardtail. Als Verbindung habe ich die Weberkupplung mit SeitenstÃ¤nder dran.
> Da ich mal wieder Lust auf ein Fully verspÃ¼re, war es natÃ¼rlich wichtig, dass ich damit auch den Chariot ziehen kann.
> Gedacht - gefragt. Die Resonanz der FachfÃ¤ndler viel durch weg negativ aus. Da waren so SÃ¤tze wie: "Ein Fully ist ein SportgerÃ¤t, da geht kein HÃ¤nger dran ." oder ganz einfach "Nein, geht nicht." Chariot schreibt mir, dass die dieses Jahr was rausbringen wollen, dass an DT Swiss Naben paÃt.
> ...




Moin

Ich hatte "damals" auch den Trailer (Chariot Cougar 2) an meinem Fully. Allerdings war es keine Kupplung fÃ¼r die Achse sondern eine separat zu montierende. Ãhnlich dem der SeitenfahrradstÃ¤nder fÃ¼r den Hinterbau.

Fazit: Es hat super funktioniert!!! 



GruÃ

Schau mal unter:

Chariotwebsite/ Produkte/ ZubehÃ¶r:

ezHitch-partial
â¦ Dieses Kupplungssystem ist sowohl mit Voll- als auch mit Schnellspann-Achsen kompatibel. â¦


Alternativ:

http://www.fahrradanhaenger-freibur...le/Chariot-Fahrradset-Weberkupplung::805.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausmeister (8. Februar 2013)

Hi,
danke für deine Antwort. Das Problem ist, dass an den meisten Ausfallenden durch den Übergang von Ketten- Sitzstrebe nicht genug PLatz ist um die Standard Weber- und Chariotlösungen zu verbauen und die Steitenständerlösung funzt bei den Viergelenkerhinterbauten nicht.


----------



## sadieevpb (8. Februar 2013)

guten Morgenhttp://**********.com/i/images/smilies.gif
go  http://www.fahrradanhaenger-freiburg...lung::805.htm


----------



## XUrban (8. Februar 2013)

OK.

Dann muss natürlich eine differenzierte Betrachtung des Zugfahrzeuges her.


@ sadieevpb: Link geht nicht


----------



## trifi70 (8. Februar 2013)

sadieevpb schrieb:


> guten Morgenhttp://**********.com/i/images/smilies.gif
> go  http://www.fahrradanhaenger-freiburg...lung::805.htm


Der Link soll wohl hierhin zeigen http://www.fahrradanhaenger-freibur...le/Chariot-Fahrradset-Weberkupplung::805.html

Wie es das Problem löst, sehe ich allerdings nicht.

Ideal ist am Fully ein Singletrailer. Ich weiß, das hilft Dir jetzt auch nicht weiter...

Es gibt bei Weber Sonderbauformen der E-Kupplung (bzw. andere Polygoneinsätze). Ich hätte allerdings auch etwas Bedenken bzgl. der durch den Hänger zusätzlich auf den Hinterbau wirkenden Kräfte...


----------



## greg12 (8. Februar 2013)

den kinderhänger ans fully zu koppeln würd ich mir an deiner stelle nochmals überlegen. grad bei vielen leichteren fullys mit gewichtsoptimierten hinterbaustreben kann die zusatzlast des anhängers (können ja bei 2 kindern + div krimskrams ja mehr als 50kg sein) die hinterbauten inkl lager über gebühr belasten. schäden sind da fast vorprogrammiert. dazu kommt, dass das zulässige systemgewicht meistens überschritten wird. (bsp. fahrer 75kg, fully 13kg, anhänger mit inhalt 50kg= 138kg! systemgewicht) dafür sind die meisten fullys nicht ausgelegt. dazu kommt das wahrscheinlich kein rahmenherstellen seine rahmen für das ziehen von hängern freigegeben hat.


----------



## Sentilo (8. Februar 2013)

Klausmeister schrieb:


> "Ein Fully ist ein Sportgerät, da geht kein Hänger dran





Wir fahren seit Jahren mit Fully und Hänger, überhaupt kein Problem. Für X12-Achsen braucht man halt die Lösung von User Doofy bzw. SRX-Prinz. Achse tauschen, Chariot-QR-Kupplung drauf, und los geht's. Klappt bestens


----------



## XUrban (8. Februar 2013)

Belastung durch Trailer???? Wo auf'm Trail oder in der Stadt? 

Wenn das Fully kein Trailer in der Stadt aushält ist es wohl auch nicht für's Gelände ohne Trailer ausgelegt!

Kopfschüttel... 

 @Frickelklaus: Was hast'n für'n Fully?


----------



## trifi70 (8. Februar 2013)

Ja, Belastung. Und zwar eine, die bei der Konstruktion nicht berücksichtigt wurde, weil: wer hängt schon einen Hänger ans Fully 

Scheinbar bist Du noch nicht mit einem Hänger, welcher durchaus 50-60 kg Gesamtgewicht erreichen kann, unterwegs gewesen. 

Aber die Hersteller untersagen das alles natürlich nur, weil sie Schiss haben wegen Produkthaftung, rein technisch spricht natürlich nix dagegen.


----------



## Klausmeister (8. Februar 2013)

Ich habe noch kein Fully, sondern bin auf der Suche. Der Anhänger ist der Cougar 1 und ich glaube nicht, dass der an die 50kg kommt.
Was das Fully angeht, habe ich Ghost, Scott und Rocky Mountain, jeweils mit Alu-Rahmen in die nähere Betrachtung gezogen. 
Die meiste Zeit werde ich eh ohne Anhänger unterwegs sein aber bei FAmilienausflügen dann sehr wohl. 
KLar könnte ich dann auf Hardtail wechseln. Doch extra dafür zB im Urlaub noch ein zweites Fahrrad mitschleppen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XUrban (8. Februar 2013)

@Trifi: Nein, einen derartig schweren Hänger hatte ich nicht an meinem Rad.
Hänger + 2 Kinder (beide < 3 Jahre) = niemals nicht 50kg 

Und natürlich ist es eine rein versicherungsrechtliche Angabe. Welche sich nicht durch den gesunden Menschenverstand ersetzten lässt 

@all: Cougar 1 passt nur ein Kind rein, also überhaupt gar kein Problem!
Bis auf eine passende Kupplung finden...

Edit: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/archive/index.php?t-406598.html

Ab dem Beitrag 15.3. 21:07 wird's interessant


----------



## trifi70 (8. Februar 2013)

Wenn Du noch bei der Suche bist, würde ich die in Frage kommenden Hersteller (direkt per Mail, also nicht über Fachhändler) mal anfragen, wie die offizielle Meinung zum Thema Hänger ist. Glaube Dein 1-Sitzer hat 35kg Gesamtgewicht? Unser Burley hat 60 kg als 2-Sitzer, der Singletrailer 25kg fürs Kind und etwa 10kg Eigengewicht.

Falls sich einer der Hersteller positiv äußert, den Trailerbetrieb also nicht von vornherein ausschließt, würde ich ma die Möglichkeit der Kupplungsmontage prüfen. Ev. hat auch Weber auf Anfrage einen Tipp, für welche konkreten Fully-Modelle sie passende Adapter anbieten.

Du könntest natürlich auch die empirische Variante fahren und einen Thread aufmachen (oder diesen umbenennen) "Welches Fully taugt für Hängerbetrieb?". Habe einige hier in Erinnerung, die einen Hänger am Fully fahren/fuhren. Dann hättest Du Erfahrungswerte, obs hält (oder auch wenn nicht).


----------



## Sentilo (8. Februar 2013)

XUrban schrieb:


> Edit: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/archive/index.php?t-406598.html
> 
> Ab dem Beitrag 15.3. 21:07 wird's interessant


 
Genau, das ist die X12-Achse von Doofy, und wir hatten den Trailer zunächst am Stereo und heute am AMS, die Lager leben noch und auch sonst ist alles in Butter. 

X12 ist insgesamt auch steifer als QR und dürfte sich m.M. besser für den Anhängerbetrieb eignen. Haben ja die meisten Fullys heute ...


----------



## biker-ecki (8. Februar 2013)

Hallo Klaus,
ich hatte unseren Cougar (Einsitzer) auch am Fully. Erst am Grossmann MS 04 und dann am Specialized FSR aus 2004. Beide hatten normalen Schnellspanner. Der Anhänger war dann mit der Weber-Kupplung mit dem Bike verbunden. Das hat nie Probleme gemacht. So haben wir über etwa 6 Jahre unsere 2 Kinder damit transportiert. Wir sind damit eigentlich überall gefahren wo der Hänger in der Breite durchpasste auch auf unebenem Untergrund. Auch die Urlaube in den Alpen waren problemlos. Ärger mit dem Hinterbau hat es dabei nie gegeben. Auch nach dieser Zeit waren alle Lager noch in Ordnung. Vielleicht solltest du bei deiner Bikewahl auf besondere Leichtkonstuktionen verzichten und etwas robustes nehmen. Das sollte dann schon passen. Über die Äußerung, dass das Fully ein Sportgerät ist und deshalb dort kein Hänger dran geht, kann ich nur schmunzeln. Sicherlich ist das ein Sportgerät aber das eine schließ das andere doch nicht automatisch aus. Für mich war die Kombi ein Segen, da ich meinem Hobby weiterhin nachgehen konnte (wenn auch eingeschränkt). Lass dich nicht verunsichern und mach deine eigenen positiven Erfahrungen damit.

Viele Grüße Ecki


----------



## XUrban (8. Februar 2013)

@Sentilo: Ab März habe ich auch ein AMS 

Offtopic aus.


----------



## trolliver (8. Februar 2013)

Hallo Klaus,

noch einer, bei dem das problemlos funktioniert. Wir ziehen Philipp, vier Jahre, nur noch selten im Hänger (heute aber wieder wegen Kinderkarneval), einem Cougar 1. Den montieren wir mit Weberkupplungen an unsere zwei Jekyll I, alles ohne jemals ein Problem damit gehabt zu haben.

Mit der Weberkupplung bekommt man eine 150mm lange Schnellspannachse und ein paar Adapterscheiben für die Ausfallenden. Bei den Jekylls war das Montieren zwar etwas frickelig, aber ohne weiteres möglich.

Wie gesagt, nie ein Problem, mein Jekyll war auch auf Alpencross ohne Auffälligkeiten. Und da im Mai wieder jemand unterwegs ist, bleibt der Cougar wohl noch mindestens 4 Jahre in Benutzung.

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tripletschiee (9. Februar 2013)

Natürlich geht das ....


----------



## trolliver (10. Februar 2013)

Der sieht aber noch neu aus... ;-) Viel Spaß damit im großen Dorf!

Oliver


----------



## TigersClaw (10. Februar 2013)

Kein Chariot, aber fürs Fully die bessere Lösung:


----------



## Klausmeister (10. Februar 2013)

Also ihr habt mir schon mal ein ganzes Stück weitergeholfen.
@ tripletschiee Kannst du mal bitte eine Nahaufnahme vom Ausfallende mit der Kupplung einstellen, um mal zu sehen, wie das mit dem Platzbedarf auszieht.
  @Tigerclaw, das ist natürlich die Luxuslösung. Den Hatten wir auch erst im Visier aber weil noch mal eine ganze Ecke teurer haben wir es sein lassen.

Den Cougar kann man nicht auf Stattelstützenklemmung umbauen oder?


----------



## goegolo (10. Februar 2013)

Da geht so einiges: normale Touren...





und längere Touren mit Zelt > 650 Kilometer: 






Klausmeister schrieb:


> Den Cougar kann man nicht auf Stattelstützenklemmung umbauen oder?



Ob Du es kannst weiß ich nicht, aber Du darfst mit Vierkantprofilen experimentieren


----------



## drurs (12. Februar 2013)

Hi,

wir koppeln unseren Cougar 2 mit der normalen Cougar-Kupplung u.a. an Scott Carbon Fullies (Spark 30 von 2008), durchaus auch auf unebenem Gelände (z.B. Ponale straße) und auch mit ziemlichen Gewicht (mit mittlerweile zwei Kindern doch schon so 40Kg).
Bis jetzt kein vorzeitiger Lagerverschleiß zu erkennen, geschweige denn Rahmenprobleme. 

Gruß,
Uli


----------



## Tomt (13. Februar 2013)

Auch ich kann nix Negatives berichten, ich habe bisher den Cougar als Einer an der Achse meines Cube Stereo (Alu). Das Teil ist ziemlich solide. Gefahren sind wir mit dem Kleinen dran allerings nie echtes Gelände. Es ist sicher nicht ideal, weil sich der Hinterbau gefühlt etwas anders verhält aber im Prinzip ist das Wurst. Ich wäre bei Carbon vorsichtiger, ist aber rein subjektiv und sicher nicht zu verallgemeinern.
Grüß, Thomas


----------



## XUrban (13. Februar 2013)

8:1 für den Trailer am Fully!


----------



## Klausmeister (17. Februar 2013)

Das liest sich ja alles sehr gut.
Ich dachte schon, ich wäre in der Auswahl ziemlich eingeschränkt.
Ich hatte mir weniger Sorgen um die Lager gemacht, sondern mehr, dass die Kupplung nicht an die jeweiligen Ausfallenden paßt.


----------



## cappulino (18. Februar 2013)

guckst du auch hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=204628&page=14 

ansonsten gibts auch mind. 3 varianten für abp-hinterbauten (trek - verlängerung ssp-achse, x12-vollachse und eine version mit adapter auf rohloff-adapter) oder ähnliche konstruktionen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tripletschiee (20. Februar 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Der sieht aber noch neu aus... ;-)



Na, das Foto ist auch aus 2008! Da war er nagelneu! Inzwischen ist der Anhänger mit natürlicher Patina überzogen!


----------



## neffbua (24. August 2013)

Ich hab den Anhänge an mein AMS von Cube gekoppelt! Kein Problem. 
Das beste daran war, dass ich meiner Frau glaubhaft erklären konnte, dass das AMS nun nicht mehr zum Biken taugt, worauf ich mir ein Zweitrad (Cannondale Jekyll) zulegen durfte! ;-)


----------



## trolliver (24. August 2013)

Lesen Eure Frauen hier nie mit???


----------



## Roelof (26. August 2013)

Hatte den CX1 an einem 2001er Scalpel und am Renner (Scott CR1) drauf - hat ohne Probleme gehalten... inzwischen fährt der Zwerg selbst, das ist angenehmer.


----------

